# Early 2010 with David Zinman, maestro



## davidzinmanmusic

January 21st and 22nd 2010 at the Leipzig Gewandhaus.
David Zinman with The Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra perform Robert Schumann, 3rd symphony "Rheinische".
Watch this space for the interview.....

Friday 29.01.2010 at 22:00 in the Tonhalle orchester, Zürich grosser Saal.
David Zinman and the Tonhalle Orchestra perform Gustav Mahler, symphony number 10.
Followed by the Tonhalle LATE party event with live music, electronic sets, drinks and dancing.

Saturday 30.01.2010 at 19:30 in the Tonhalle Orchester, Zürich grosser Saal.
The Tonhalle Orchester, Zürich and David Zinman.
Symphony no. 10 from Gustav Mahler. Fis-Dur

Sunday 31.01.2010 at 17:00 in the Tonhalle Orchester grosser Saal, Zürich.
David Zinman with the Tonhalle Orchestra perform Gustav Mahler symphony number 10.

Thursday 18.02.2010 at 20:00 in Hamburg, Laeiszhalle, Grosser Saal
David Zinman with the NDR Symphony Orchestra perform -
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Konzert für Klavier und Orchester G-Dur Nr. 17 KV 453 and
Richard Strauss
Eine Alpensinfonie op. 64.

13.03.2010 at the Opera House, Zürich.
David Zinman conducts Les contes d'Hoffmann opera.

16.03.2010 at the Opera House, Zürich.
David Zinman conducts Les contes d'Hoffmann opera.

18.03.2010 at the Opera House, Zürich.
David Zinman conducts Les contes d'Hoffmann opera.

19.03.2010 at the Tonhalle Orchester Zürich 19:30.
David Zinman conducts with the Tonhalle Orchester
Richard Strauss, Der Rosenkavalier Film music.

20.03.2010 at the Tonhalle Orchester Zürich 19:30.
David Zinman conducts with the Tonhalle Orchester
Richard Strauss, Der Rosenkavalier Film music.

21.03.2010 at the Opera House, Zürich.
David Zinman conducts Les contes d'Hoffmann opera.

24.03.2010 at the Opera House, Zürich.
David Zinman conducts Les contes d'Hoffmann opera.

26.03.2010 at the Opera House, Zürich.
David Zinman conducts Les contes d'Hoffmann opera.

27.03.2010 at the Tonhalle Orchester Zürich.
David Zinman and the Tonhalle Orchester perform
Antonín Dvorák
Karneval, Ouvertüre op. 92
Antonín Dvorák
Konzert a-Moll op. 53, B 108 für Violine und Orchester
Antonín Dvorák
Sinfonie Nr. 7 d-Moll op. 70

28.03.2010 at the Tonhalle Orchester Zürich.
David Zinman and the Tonhalle Orchester perform
Antonín Dvorák
Karneval, Ouvertüre op. 92
Antonín Dvorák
Konzert a-Moll op. 53, B 108 für Violine und Orchester
Antonín Dvorák
Sinfonie Nr. 7 d-Moll op. 70

31.03.2010 at the Opera House, Zürich.
David Zinman conducts Les contes d'Hoffmann opera.

03.04.2010 at the Opera House, Zürich.
David Zinman conducts Les contes d'Hoffmann opera.


----------

